# Urgent



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

How do I report a very dodgy group on facebook?

My partner's 10yo daughter joined this group this morning, I reported it at 1400hrs but its still there.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Year-...r/124240632551?v=feed&story_fbid=179300207821

Or am I over reacting?


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

I think you should contact your ISP who can trace who's posted that. Sounds well dodgy and shouldn't be online IMO.


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

"Facebook will acknowledge receipt of the complaint and begin to address it within 24 hours. Facebook will respond to the reporter within 72 hours of receiving the email complaint to inform them of the steps Facebook has taken to address it."

However that group is highly inappropriate and should be took down quite quickly as it's bordering on Paedophilia!


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

fiestech said:


> "Facebook will acknowledge receipt of the complaint and begin to address it within 24 hours. Facebook will respond to the reporter within 72 hours of receiving the email complaint to inform them of the steps Facebook has taken to address it."
> 
> However that group is highly inappropriate and should be took down quite quickly as it's bordering on Paedophilia!


Bordering? Look at the picture for the other set of toes, I dread to think what the uncropped picture shows


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

I didn't look at the group in depth, just at the frontpage and that was bad enough!


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Its the profile pic Im on about!

Ive been checking it all day to see if its been removed


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

It's still there but I have reported it too.


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Contact your ISP, they will contact the posters ISP, if facebook don't respond fast the ISP has a duty of care to shut down facebook. This cannot go unreported!


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Im not the ISP account holder and knowing tiscali they wont talk to me. Ive called the police, waiting for a dc or above to have a look and get back to me


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Phone your local police and ask them to get involved, sure they'll be able to pass it onto someone who can speed up the removal.

edit: sorry just saw your latest post hope that gets it sorted!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

With all due respect surely the solution is simple and your partner should ban their daughter from facebook.

You have all jumped the gun, the picture is from a book, which is obvious to anyone with a brain! If you google, you may have found: Amazon.com: Generation S.L.U.T.: A Brutal Feel-up Session with Today's Sex-Crazed Adolescent Populace (9780743471091): Marty Beckerman: Books


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

No, i do not think you are over reacting. The internet can be good or in this case, can be downright evil. for that reason i always insist on seeing what my son is saying on this type of blog or whatever they are called. 
this is just bullying and is hate filled, i can't believe how some kids think these days


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

G220 said:


> With all due respect surely the solution is simple and your partner should ban their daughter from facebook.
> 
> You have all jumped the gun, the picture is (quite obviously) from a book, which is obvious to anyone with a brain! If you google, you may have found: Amazon.com: Generation S.L.U.T.: A Brutal Feel-up Session with Today's Sex-Crazed Adolescent Populace (9780743471091): Marty Beckerman: Books


In that case the police will tell me the same, that a picture of a childs feet with her pants around her ankles is 'obviously from a book'. tbh Id rather not google it


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

I think the barcode might have given it away!


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

G220 said:


> With all due respect surely the solution is simple and your partner should ban their daughter from facebook.
> 
> You have all jumped the gun, the picture is from a book, which is obvious to anyone with a brain! If you google, you may have found: Amazon.com: Generation S.L.U.T.: A Brutal Feel-up Session with Today's Sex-Crazed Adolescent Populace (9780743471091): Marty Beckerman: Books


Have you got kids?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I'll be honest i'm confused as to what the fuss is about!

Ok the subject of the group isn't exactly desirable but there's nothing in that group that is even bordering on explicit.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> I'll be honest i'm confused as to what the fuss is about!
> 
> Ok the subject of the group isn't exactly desirable but there's nothing in that group that is even bordering on explicit.


So if a paedo wants to get year 7 girls as friends the best way would be to post explicit pictures?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

mwbpsx said:


> So if a paedo wants to get year 7 girls as friends the best way would be to post explicit pictures?


But there are hundreds of groups on facebook and other social networking sites that young girls join and a potential paedophile could use for grooming purposes. It's the nature of the internet. Trying to close every group that attracts young girls and potential predators is like pissing in the wind. The key is educating the children about the dangers.


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

The biggest problem is the title and conjunction with the picture and what it is _meant_ to imply.

Probably a bit of over analysing it but still, the discussion of a child sexuality on the internet with potential predators isn't something to be taken lightly imo.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

If you want to report this try this http://www.ceop.gov.uk/reportabuse/index.asp


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Police just left, just a couple of pc's but they also think its inappropriate. They going to get the IT copper to call later


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

mwbpsx said:


> How do I report a very dodgy group on facebook?
> 
> My partner's 10yo daughter joined this group this morning, I reported it at 1400hrs but its still there.
> 
> ...


Your not over reacting and facebook won't do anything about it.
My daughter has a facebook account and she is underage for an account, reported and the account is still active. 
I suppose if enough people kick up a fuss about the page then they may eventually remove it after lashing up the extra publicity they will get during the process.


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

I was going to suggest contacting the Police as the site certainly appears sinister to me.

Fair play to you for doing so already - you aint over-reacting in my opinion. :thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

mwbpsx said:


> Police just left, just a couple of pc's but they also think its inappropriate. They going to get the IT copper to call later


What part do they think is inappropriate?


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Have you tried the CEOP link? may be a bit quicker acting than the local constabulary.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> What part do they think is inappropriate?


TBH I didnt ask. They did however raise their collective eyebrows at your posts on here concerning the group.

As a parent, any pictures of that nature should be banned, simply because of the complete image they imply


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

kenny wilson said:


> Have you tried the CEOP link? may be a bit quicker acting than the local constabulary.


IT bobby should call b4 10 so Ill ask him:thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

mwbpsx said:


> TBH I didnt ask. They did however raise their collective eyebrows at your posts on here concerning the group.
> 
> As a parent, any pictures of that nature should be banned, simply because of the complete image they imply


So are they going to be investigating the author of the book (that the picture in question adorns) and getting it taken off sale and recalled?

Also i'd be interested to know why they raised their eyebrows! Do they not agree that the risks of the internet can never be eliminated and that the key to safety is education? I think they need some training on the subject if that's the case!!!!


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> So are they going to be investigating the author of the book (that the picture in question adorns) and getting it taken off sale and recalled?


Again I didnt ask. PM me your number Ill put them in touch and you can ask


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Considering you called the police out to your home on a saturday night, you don't seem to have asked many questions!!


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> Considering you called the police out to your home on a saturday night, you don't seem to have asked many questions!!


actually, if you read properly you'll see I phoned to report the group. They deem it a good enough reason to call at my house. They deem it a good enough reason to get the IT guy involved.

As it was me that instigated the call why should I be asking why they also deem the group inappropriate.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

I would stand with rmorgan here - I think you have over reacted to the whole thing. As I pointed out to you, the image is off a book (which is on amazon, so is not censored). So perhaps you have overreacted and now cannot back down on your accusations. There appears to be 100,000 subscribers to that group, so it has must have been around for some time, so quite clearly nobody has taken any action so far. What is on that site which suggests any wrong doing?

I feel strongly on this because I am worried about censorship, you have given the police more excuse to start determining what can and cannot be published on the internet.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

G220 said:


> I would stand with rmorgan here - I think you have over reacted to the whole thing. As I pointed out to you, the image is off a book (which is on amazon, so is not censored). So perhaps you have overreacted and now cannot back down on your accusations. There appears to be 100,000 subscribers to that group, so it has must have been around for some time, so quite clearly nobody has taken any action so far. What is on that site which suggests any wrong doing?
> 
> I feel strongly on this because I am worried about censorship, you have given the police more excuse to start determining what can and cannot be published on the internet.


Cannot back down? Over reacted? You two seem to be in the minority on that point. If my actions **** off 99,999 subscibers and save one child from a predator then hey ho, Im happy


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Can I politely suggest that rmorgan and G220 just leave the op and others opinions alone. I do not have children, but I still don't think this is an over reaction. If you don't like the fact that people are allowed to have fears then i suggest you don't take part in an open discussion. The subject of the original post is in extremely poor taste and the implication is clear.

Why do people insist on giving others such a hardtime for having concerns that are obviously beyond their comprehension???


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Sorry, but I have to agree with G220 and rmorgan84.

Obviously the subject matter is a bit tackless, but the image is off a book which can be sold to anyone and I doubt there will be any paedophiles about on it.

If that group is taken down more will just be started, it will be an endless cycle.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

petemattw said:


> *Can I politely suggest that rmorgan and G220 just leave the op and others opinions alone.* I do not have children, but I still don't think this is an over reaction. If you don't like the fact that people are allowed to have fears then i suggest you don't take part in an open discussion. The subject of the original post is in extremely poor taste and the implication is clear.
> 
> Why do people insist on giving others such a hardtime for having concerns that are obviously beyond their comprehension???


No you can't. This is an open forum where each member is entitled to an opinion. Also if you read the OP's post you will notice there is a question asked as to whether he is over reacting. That entitles me and G220 to express our opinions on the matter.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

jamest said:


> If that group is taken down more will just be started, it will be an endless cycle.


Whats the point of washing your car, its only going to get dirty


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> No you can't. This is an open forum where each member is entitled to an opinion. Also if you read the OP's post you will notice there is a question asked as to whether he is over reacting. That entitles me and G220 to express our opinions on the matter.


Well in my opinion the pair of you are tactless bullies, possibly somewhat akin to the mindless cretin who opened the facebook group - perhaps that's why you defend it so vehemently?

The op may have questioned whether he was over reacting but I would see that as a rhetorical question.

Onve you've answered is there any need to harangue him with constant retort? Is this not an example of cyber bullying?

I think the op is right to stand up for what he believes in, whereas it appears you take some kind of satisfaction from questioning peoples motives and moral judgement, perhaps this is because you don't understand his morals - lack of perspective on life perhaps?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

petemattw said:


> Well in my opinion the pair of you are tactless bullies, possibly somewhat akin to the mindless cretin who opened the facebook group - perhaps that's why you defend it so vehemently?
> 
> The op may have questioned whether he was over reacting but I would see that as a rhetorical question.
> 
> ...


Yeah that's right i am defending it because i was the one who opened the group:wall::wall::wall: I'm also "cyber bullying" because i am expressing an opinion in a civislised manner.

Right, i'm going to bow out of this thread now before this thread turns from the sublime in to the ridiculous.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> Yeah that's right i am defending it because i was the one who opened the group:wall::wall::wall: I'm also "cyber bullying" because i am expressing an opinion in a civislised manner.
> 
> Right, i'm going to bow out of this thread now before this thread turns from the sublime in to the ridiculous.


:wave:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

petemattw said:


> Well in my opinion the pair of you are tactless bullies, possibly somewhat akin to the mindless cretin who opened the facebook group - perhaps that's why you defend it so vehemently?
> 
> The op may have questioned whether he was over reacting but I would see that as a rhetorical question.
> 
> ...


I cannot see any bullying on said site, perhaps you could provide some evidence of this?

I have no problem with his feelings of this site, but I feel contacting the police was an over reaction, because of the misinterpretation of where the image originated from.

That was my point.


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

G220 have you got kids?


----------



## dantheman (Dec 10, 2007)

i`m not going to get into the argument over the facebook site
but i fail to see why the op would feel the need to show the police any discussion about it on this site


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

dantheman said:


> i`m not going to get into the argument over the facebook site
> but i fail to see why the op would feel the need to show the police any discussion about it on this site


It happened to be on the screen when they arrived, I also said to them that I may be over reacting due to some of the responses here in.

They thought not.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

dantheman said:


> i`m not going to get into the argument over the facebook site
> but i fail to see why the op would feel the need to show the police any discussion about it on this site


Yes, I did even wonder at one point is this a wind up -- it seems that preposterous!


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

G220 said:


> Yes, I did even wonder at one point is this a wind up -- it seems that preposterous!


explained above


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

dantheman said:


> i`m not going to get into the argument over the facebook site
> but i fail to see why the op would feel the need to show the police any discussion about it on this site





G220 said:


> Yes, I did even wonder at one point is this a wind up -- it seems that preposterous!


Sorry i knew i said i'd been done with this thread.

But to answer this question, if you look back at his post history over recent months you will find he's a small minded, attention seeking, busy body. There in lies the answer to your question.

And that really is it from me in this thread!


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> Sorry i knew i said i'd been done with this thread.
> 
> But to answer this question, if you look back at his post history over recent months you will find he's a small minded, attention seeking, busy body. There in lies the answer to your question.
> 
> And that really is it from me in this thread!


:wave: Not biting this time, sorry


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

This is the outcome of the situation as it stands:-



mwbpsx said:


> The IT Officer just called me. On viewing the group he also thought the group to be inappropriate and unsafe due to the group heading and image of the book cover. He, in a short time, could not see anything obviously untoward, but could see how such a group could be abused. He is also requesting the group be closed


btw. although my post here is the last one, I didn't close the thread before anyone (brave enough ) starts giving me grief. It was already closed.


----------

